
Show HN: Tweet Bombs to Make Fantasy Football More Fun - arjawn
https://tweetbombs.com/
======
arjawn
Hey HN, maker of the site here.

I'm a huge fantasy football fan and wanted a way to spice up one of the best
parts of Fantasy Football: The Banter.

So with a little help from Adam Schefter and a no-code tool called Bubble, I
built Tweet Bombs. It was incredible to see how quickly I could go from idea
to finished product and I am an even bigger fan of Bubble after building this.

In terms of what's next for the site, two updates I want to make are: 1) the
ability to edit the "Tweeter" 2) dark mode tweets (because I like dark mode a
lot)

Lastly, if you're interested in learning more, I did a more in-depth write-up
on why and how I built the app here: [https://medium.com/@arjunmahadevan/how-
to-make-fantasy-footb...](https://medium.com/@arjunmahadevan/how-to-make-
fantasy-football-even-more-fun-2ad94914a615)

